# Boxing & Self-Defense



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 27, 2006)

Does everyone here feel that boxing is complete enough to handle street self-defense?

Note: I put this in this forum because I want to hear everyone's opinion on it.

AoG


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Sep 27, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Does everyone here feel that boxing is complete enough to handle street self-defense?
> 
> Note: I put this in this forum because I want to hear everyone's opinion on it.
> 
> AoG


 
Complete? No.
But its a damn sight more useful for it than alot of martial arts training out there.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes.
No.

Looking for a complete art is a lost cause, even if you specify a goal, well a vague goal like "self-defence"

It's a great art, teaches people to fight, shows them heart, keeps you conditioned, teaches how to hit, how to minimize damage when someone is trying to hit you.  One of the best choices IMO for effective fighting ability.  But no system covers everything that could possibly happen.  

Striking, Wrestling, ground fighting, Knifes, Sticks, guns, multiple attackers, restricted space, life threatening, one one one fight, drunken bar brawl, escorting someone out the door, restraining someone, pain compliance holds, rape defence, what if there is 2 of you against one of them?  and countless other things that could come up, no system can cover them all.  A "complete" system for all purposes is a myth.


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Sep 27, 2006)

Andrew Green said:


> Yes.
> No.
> 
> Looking for a complete art is a lost cause, even if you specify a goal, well a vague goal like "self-defence"
> ...


 

While complete is a myth, a mix of MMA training and RBSD drills could work out pretty soild. Of course you''ll always be missing something.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 27, 2006)

and then you run into "if you spread things to thin" problems.  The more things you do, the less good you will be at each "piece"

Simple fact is we only got so many hours in a week to devote to training, and the 2-3 classes a week most people do is insuffiecient to even get close to covering all the basics.


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 27, 2006)

In my opinion, boxing is good for self defense and will give you functional fighting skills pretty fast.

There is no such thing as a complete system.


----------



## searcher (Sep 27, 2006)

It is all in the one using it and the situation at hand.  I have seen boxers kick the crap out of some people and I have seen them get the crap kicked out of them the same way.   I would say that it can use some supplementing, but it is a great base to start from.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 27, 2006)

The only thing you can count on to be "complete" is the individual.

That said, a skilled boxer will beat most people on the street.


----------



## zDom (Sep 27, 2006)

Tulisan said:


> That said, a skilled boxer will beat most people on the street.



I agree, but watch out for the loose-fist thing I see a lot of boxers do while shadowboxing -- you know, with pinky splayed out like a "hang loose" hand gesture, fingers just curled into a C-shape without actually touching the palm?

Boxers should keep in mind that punching with a untaped, ungloved fist is different than punching with a taped-up wrist and glove on.

"You fight like you train"


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 27, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Does everyone here feel that boxing is complete enough to handle street self-defense?
> 
> Note: I put this in this forum because I want to hear everyone's opinion on it.
> 
> AoG


No. It is worthless on the ground.


----------



## BlackDragon (Sep 27, 2006)

In my opinion....
complete enough, NO
effective enough, YES

Yet don't forget, in a fight, it depends not on the style, but that person's abilty to use his style in the situation


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 27, 2006)

zDom said:


> I agree, but watch out for the loose-fist thing I see a lot of boxers do while shadowboxing -- you know, with pinky splayed out like a "hang loose" hand gesture, fingers just curled into a C-shape without actually touching the palm?
> "You fight like you train"


 
I am so glad that bugs someone else.  Every boxer that I have known, and people who claim they can box, throw their techniques with the fingers in the c-shape.

I have no idea what they are thinking when they do that.  When I work my bag or shadow box, I make compete fists.  That is one habit I will brag about--I make good, tight fists.

AoG


----------



## searcher (Sep 28, 2006)

zDom and AoG.  It is good to see people catching that.  I am infull agreement with you both.   That is one of the shortcomings of wearing training gloves while working on the heavy bag and on the mitts.   Many boxers would benefit greatly if the would, on occasion, take their gloves off and hit the bag bare-fisted.


----------



## still learning (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello, In most fights-the boxer will win....WHY?  First they are train in real fighting(boxing each other).  Two over time there bodies are able to take alot of punishment. (learn how to accept the blows).

They learn to duck,move,faint,fake, and stick you....most people are not train in any arts....the boxer will win. Unless you do sparring everyday...you will become better in a real fight.

Most martial arts do not do alot of sparring/street fighting attacks-for practice on a daily training. Learning to take the hits and giving some back. Is the next best thing to a real fight.

Remember...those who are aware,humble and never get themselves into a fight! .......are the real masters of the MA arts....Prevention is better than cure! ...........Learn to avoid getting into bad situtions......Aloha

PS:revenge and guns/knives hard to defend against!


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 29, 2006)

I think having good boxing skills is needed. As for being complete? No. Then again, no art is complete.


----------



## sealth (Sep 29, 2006)

no and yes .boxing is good if your in a boxing ring where the other guy can only punch.let say two guys are fighting like boxers and one kicks the other in the groin.he probably was not exspecting that but too bad the fight is already over.in my opinon boxing is a single minded art.its only focus is the hands when in the street there is so much more than that


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 29, 2006)

I think that a better way to phrase this question is, "Do boxing tactics cover every possible street situation?"  Obviously, the answer is no.  As Touch Of Death mentioned, it is not effective on the ground.  It is a good tool to have in your toolbox if you are in a "punch exchange" situation, but understand that if your enemy realizes that you have the advantage he will change tactics.  

It's about having the right tool for the right job.  No craftsman is complete with one big hammer in the toolbox.  You have to have the necessary skills to cover any situation you might encounter.  Has anyone here read "Godel, Escher, Bach"?  I'm thinking about the story about the record that breaks the phonograph.  Each time a new phonograph comes out that can handle that record, the (tortoise?) comes back with another record that breaks it.


----------



## searcher (Sep 29, 2006)

After reading the other posts I have noticed something that kind of scares me.   The one thing that everyone seems to be giving to boxers is that the boxers punch well.   That is only a small aspect of being a good boxer.   We need to remember that boxers typically have a very high level of conditioning, great footwork and some very good blocking ability.   I think we do a disservice to boxing as a whole if we leave that out.   IMO.


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Sep 29, 2006)

searcher said:


> After reading the other posts I have noticed something that kind of scares me. The one thing that everyone seems to be giving to boxers is that the boxers punch well. That is only a small aspect of being a good boxer. We need to remember that boxers typically have a very high level of conditioning, great footwork and some very good blocking ability. I think we do a disservice to boxing as a whole if we leave that out. IMO.


 
I sure as hell wouldn't want to get in a fight with a good boxer.


----------



## King (Sep 29, 2006)

searcher said:


> ...We need to remember that boxers typically have a very high level of conditioning, *great footwork* and some very good blocking ability...


 
I absolutely agree, good boxers have amazing footwork. People forget the fact that power comes from footwork, weight shifting and staying relaxed until delivering the impact. I spar with boxers turned thai boxers and sometimes I see them regress back to their boxing stance. That's when I punish their legs. The bad thing for boxers is that when you chop down their legs you rob them of their assets - mobility and power. Once they gain leg defenses and kicking skills they become tougher nuts to crack.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 29, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Does everyone here feel that boxing is complete enough to handle street self-defense?
> 
> Note: I put this in this forum because I want to hear everyone's opinion on it.
> 
> AoG


 

There really isn't a "complete enough" style. But I will say that, because of the way boxers train, they have a better chance than a lot of folks. In TMA, one can train & be considered good at them, without taking & receiving a lot of hard contact. (eg. forms competitors).


----------

